#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Het verhaal van Adam, Eva, Iblis en de slang...

## [email protected]

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## [email protected]

Mooi.

Heb je nog meer?

----------


## M[email protected]

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Nee op het moment niet helaas, ik heb het zelf samengevat en vertaald.
> 
> Wa salaam*


MachaAllah, was mooi om te lezen.

----------


## undercoverboy

zeker mooi ik hoop meer verhalen te lezen

----------


## undercoverboy

Is er een Moslima voor een gesprek ik hou van om met meisjes over de Islam te praten

----------


## islammus

Genesis 
De schepping van hemel en aarde 
1 
1 In het begin schiep God de hemel en de aarde. (1:1-3) In het begin schiep God de hemel en de aarde [...] God zei  Ook mogelijk is de vertaling: In het begin toen God de hemel en de aarde schiep [...] zei God.2 De aarde was nog woest en doods, en duisternis lag over de oervloed, maar Gods geest zweefde over het water. (1:2) Gods geest zweefde over het water  Gods geest, of: Gods adem. Ook mogelijk is de vertaling: een hevige wind joeg het water op.3 God zei: Er moet licht komen, en er was licht. 4 God zag dat het licht goed was, en hij scheidde het licht van de duisternis; 5 het licht noemde hij dag, de duisternis noemde hij nacht. Het werd avond en het werd morgen. De eerste dag. 
6 God zei: Er moet midden in het water een gewelf komen dat de watermassas van elkaar scheidt. 7 En zo gebeurde het. God maakte het gewelf en scheidde het water onder het gewelf van het water erboven. 8 Hij noemde het gewelf hemel. Het werd avond en het werd morgen. De tweede dag. 
9 God zei: Het water onder de hemel moet naar n plaats stromen, zodat er droog land verschijnt. En zo gebeurde het. 10 Het droge noemde hij aarde, het samengestroomde water noemde hij zee. En God zag dat het goed was. 
11 God zei: Overal op aarde moet jong groen ontkiemen: zaadvormende planten en allerlei bomen die vruchten dragen met zaad erin. En zo gebeurde het. 12 De aarde bracht jong groen voort: allerlei zaadvormende planten en allerlei bomen die vruchten droegen met zaad erin. En God zag dat het goed was. 13 Het werd avond en het werd morgen. De derde dag. 
14 God zei: Er moeten lichten aan het hemelgewelf komen om de dag te scheiden van de nacht. Ze moeten de seizoenen aangeven en de dagen en de jaren, 15 en ze moeten dienen als lampen aan het hemelgewelf, om licht te geven op de aarde. En zo gebeurde het. 16 God maakte de twee grote lichten, het grootste om over de dag te heersen, het kleinere om over de nacht te heersen, en ook de sterren. 17 Hij plaatste ze aan het hemelgewelf om licht te geven op de aarde, 18 om te heersen over de dag en de nacht en om het licht te scheiden van de duisternis. En God zag dat het goed was. 19 Het werd avond en het werd morgen. De vierde dag. 
20 God zei: Het water moet wemelen van levende wezens, en boven de aarde, langs het hemelgewelf, moeten vogels vliegen. 21 En hij schiep de grote zeemonsters en alle soorten levende wezens waarvan het water wemelt en krioelt, en ook alles wat vleugels heeft. En God zag dat het goed was. 22 God zegende ze met de woorden: Wees vruchtbaar en word talrijk en vul het water van de zee. En ook de vogels moeten talrijk worden, overal op aarde. 23 Het werd avond en het werd morgen. De vijfde dag. 
24 God zei: De aarde moet allerlei levende wezens voortbrengen: vee, kruipende dieren en wilde dieren. En zo gebeurde het. 25 God maakte alle soorten in het wild levende dieren, al het vee en alles wat op de aardbodem rondkruipt. En God zag dat het goed was. 
26 God zei: Laten wij mensen maken die ons evenbeeld zijn, die op ons lijken; zij moeten heerschappij voeren over de vissen van de zee en de vogels van de hemel, over het vee, over de hele aarde en over alles wat daarop rondkruipt. 27 God schiep de mens als zijn evenbeeld, als evenbeeld van God schiep hij hem, mannelijk en vrouwelijk schiep hij de mensen. 28 Hij zegende hen en zei tegen hen: Wees vruchtbaar en word talrijk, bevolk de aarde en breng haar onder je gezag: heers over de vissen van de zee, over de vogels van de hemel en over alle dieren die op de aarde rondkruipen. 29 Ook zei God: Hierbij geef ik jullie alle zaaddragende planten en alle vruchtbomen op de aarde; dat zal jullie voedsel zijn. 30 Aan de dieren die in het wild leven, aan de vogels van de hemel en aan de levende wezens die op de aarde rondkruipen, geef ik de groene planten tot voedsel. En zo gebeurde het. 31 God keek naar alles wat hij had gemaakt en zag dat het zeer goed was. Het werd avond en het werd morgen. De zesde dag. 
2 
1 Zo werden de hemel en de aarde in al hun rijkdom voltooid. 2 Op de zevende dag had God zijn werk voltooid, op die dag rustte hij van het werk dat hij gedaan had. 3 God zegende de zevende dag en verklaarde die heilig, want op die dag rustte hij van heel zijn scheppingswerk. 
4 Dit is de geschiedenis van de hemel en de aarde. Zo ontstonden ze, zo werden ze geschapen. 
De tuin van Eden 
In de tijd dat God, de HEER, aarde en hemel maakte, 5 groeide er op de aarde nog geen enkele struik en was er geen enkele plant opgeschoten, want God, de HEER, had het nog niet laten regenen op de aarde, en er waren geen mensen om het land te bewerken; (2:5) geen mensen om het land te bewerken  In het Hebreeuws is er hier en in het vervolg een woordspel tussen adam, mens, en adama, land/aarde/aardbodem/akker.6 wel was er water dat uit de aarde opwelde en de aardbodem overal bevloeide. 7 Toen maakte God, de HEER, de mens. Hij vormde hem uit stof, uit aarde, en blies hem levensadem in de neus. Zo werd de mens een levend wezen. 
8 God, de HEER, legde in het oosten, in Eden, een tuin aan en daarin plaatste hij de mens die hij had gemaakt. 9 Hij liet uit de aarde allerlei bomen opschieten die er aanlokkelijk uitzagen, met heerlijke vruchten. In het midden van de tuin stonden de levensboom en de boom van de kennis van goed en kwaad. 
10 Er ontspringt in Eden een rivier die de tuin bevloeit. Verderop vertakt ze zich in vier grote stromen. 11 Een daarvan is de Pison; die stroomt om heel Chawila heen, het land waar goud gevonden wordt. 12 (Het goud van dat land is uitstekend, en er is daar ook balsemhars en onyx.) 13 De tweede rivier heet Gichon; die stroomt om heel Nubi heen. 14 De derde rivier heet Tigris; die loopt ten oosten van Assyri. De vierde ten slotte is de Eufraat. 
15 God, de HEER, bracht de mens dus in de tuin van Eden, om die te bewerken en erover te waken. 16 Hij hield hem het volgende voor: Van alle bomen in de tuin mag je eten, 17 maar niet van de boom van de kennis van goed en kwaad; wanneer je daarvan eet, zul je onherroepelijk sterven. 
18 God, de HEER, dacht: Het is niet goed dat de mens alleen is, ik zal een helper voor hem maken die bij hem past. 19 Toen vormde hij uit aarde alle in het wild levende dieren en alle vogels, en hij bracht die bij de mens om te zien welke namen de mens ze zou geven: zoals hij elk levend wezen zou noemen, zo zou het heten. 20 De mens gaf namen aan al het vee, aan alle vogels en alle wilde dieren, maar hij vond geen helper die bij hem paste. 21 Toen liet God, de HEER, de mens in een diepe slaap vallen, en terwijl de mens sliep nam hij een van zijn ribben weg; hij vulde die plaats weer met vlees. 22 Uit de rib die hij bij de mens had weggenomen, bouwde God, de HEER, een vrouw en hij bracht haar bij de mens. 23 Toen riep de mens uit: 
Eindelijk een gelijk aan mij, 
mijn eigen gebeente, 
mijn eigen vlees, 
een die zal heten: vrouw, 
een uit een man gebouwd. (2:23) een die zal heten: vrouw,/ een uit een man gebouwd  In het Hebreeuws is er een woordspel tussen iesja, vrouw, en iesj, man.24 Zo komt het dat een man zich losmaakt van zijn vader en moeder en zich hecht aan zijn vrouw, met wie hij n van lichaam wordt. 
25 Beiden waren ze naakt, de mens en zijn vrouw, maar ze schaamden zich niet voor elkaar. 
3 
1 Van alle in het wild levende dieren die God, de HEER, gemaakt had, was de slang het sluwst. Dit dier vroeg aan de vrouw: Is het waar dat God gezegd heeft dat jullie van geen enkele boom in de tuin mogen eten? 2 We mogen de vruchten van alle bomen eten, antwoordde de vrouw, 3 behalve die van de boom in het midden van de tuin. God heeft ons verboden van de vruchten van die boom te eten of ze zelfs maar aan te raken; doen we dat toch, dan zullen we sterven. 4 Jullie zullen helemaal niet sterven, zei de slang. 5 Integendeel, God weet dat jullie de ogen zullen opengaan zodra je daarvan eet, dat jullie dan als goden (3:5) als goden  Ook mogelijk is de vertaling: als God.zullen zijn en kennis zullen hebben van goed en kwaad. 
6 De vrouw keek naar de boom. Zijn vruchten zagen er heerlijk uit, ze waren een lust voor het oog, en ze vond het aanlokkelijk dat de boom haar wijsheid zou schenken. Ze plukte een paar vruchten en at ervan. Ze gaf ook wat aan haar man, die bij haar was, en ook hij at ervan. 7 Toen gingen hun beiden de ogen open en merkten ze dat ze naakt waren. Daarom regen ze vijgenbladeren aan elkaar en maakten er lendenschorten van. 
8 Toen de mens en zijn vrouw God, de HEER, in de koelte van de avondwind door de tuin hoorden wandelen, verborgen zij zich voor hem tussen de bomen. 9 Maar God, de HEER, riep de mens: Waar ben je? 10 Hij antwoordde: Ik hoorde u in de tuin en werd bang omdat ik naakt ben; daarom verborg ik me. 11 Wie heeft je verteld dat je naakt bent? Heb je soms gegeten van de boom waarvan ik je verboden had te eten? 12 De mens antwoordde: De vrouw die u hebt gemaakt om mij ter zijde te staan, heeft mij vruchten van de boom gegeven en toen heb ik ervan gegeten. 13 Waarom heb je dat gedaan? vroeg God, de HEER, aan de vrouw. En zij antwoordde: De slang heeft me misleid en toen heb ik ervan gegeten. 
14 God, de HEER, zei tegen de slang: 
Vervloekt ben jij dat je dit hebt gedaan, 
het vee zal je voortaan mijden, 
wilde dieren wenden zich af; 
op je buik zul je kruipen 
en stof zul je eten, 
je hele leven lang. 
15 Vijandschap sticht ik tussen jou en de vrouw, 
tussen jouw nageslacht en het hare, 
zij verbrijzelen je kop, 
jij bijt hen in de hiel. 
16 Tegen de vrouw zei hij: 
Je zwangerschap maak ik tot een zware last, 
zwoegen zul je als je baart. 
Je zult je man begeren, 
en hij zal over je heersen. 
17 Tegen de mens zei hij: 
Je hebt geluisterd naar je vrouw, 
gegeten van de boom die ik je had verboden. 
Vervloekt is de akker om wat jij hebt gedaan, 
zwoegen zul je om ervan te eten, 
je hele leven lang. 
18 Dorens en distels zullen er groeien, 
toch moet je van zijn gewassen leven. 
19 Zweten zul je voor je brood, 
totdat je terugkeert tot de aarde, waaruit je bent genomen: 
stof ben je, tot stof keer je terug. 
20 De mens noemde zijn vrouw Eva; (3:20) Eva  Eva kan worden vertaald als leven.zij is de moeder van alle levenden geworden. 21 God, de HEER, maakte voor de mens en zijn vrouw kleren van dierenvellen en trok hun die aan. 
22 Toen dacht God, de HEER: Nu is de mens aan ons gelijk geworden, nu heeft hij kennis van goed en kwaad. Nu wil ik voorkomen dat hij ook vruchten van de levensboom plukt, want als hij die zou eten, zou hij eeuwig leven. 23 Daarom stuurde hij de mens weg uit de tuin van Eden om de aarde te gaan bewerken, waaruit hij was genomen. 24 En nadat hij hem had weggejaagd, plaatste hij ten oosten van de tuin van Eden de cherubs en het heen en weer flitsende, vlammende zwaard. Zij moesten de weg naar de levensboom bewaken. 
Adams zonen 
4 
1 De mens, Adam, had gemeenschap met Eva, zijn vrouw, en zij werd zwanger en bracht Kan ter wereld. Met de hulp van de HEER, zei ze, heb ik het leven geschonken (4:1) Kan [...] het leven geschonken  In het Hebreeuws is er een woordspel tussen de naam Kan en het werkwoord qana, het leven schenken aan.aan een man! 2 Later bracht ze zijn broer ter wereld, Abel. Abel werd herder, Kan werd landbouwer. 3 Op een keer bracht Kan de HEER een offer van wat hij had geoogst. 4 Ook Abel bracht een offer; van de eerstgeboren dieren van zijn kudde koos hij de mooiste uit. De HEER merkte Abel en zijn offer op, 5 maar voor Kan en zijn offer had hij geen oog. Dat maakte Kan woedend, zijn blik werd donker. 6 De HEER vroeg hem: Waarom ben je zo kwaad, waarom kijk je zo donker? 7 Handel je goed, dan kun je toch iedereen recht in de ogen kijken? Handel je slecht, dan ligt de zonde op de loer, begerig om jou in haar greep te krijgen; maar jij moet sterker zijn dan zij. 8 Kan zei tegen zijn broer Abel: Laten we het veld in gaan. (4:8) Kan zei tegen zijn broer Abel: Laten we het veld in gaan.  Volgens de oudste vertalingen. MT: Kan zei tegen zijn broer Abel.Toen ze daar waren, viel hij zijn broer aan en sloeg hem dood. 9 Toen vroeg de HEER: Waar is Abel, je broer? Dat weet ik niet, antwoordde Kan. Moet ik soms waken over mijn broer? 10 Wat heb je gedaan? zei de HEER. Hoor toch hoe het bloed van je broer uit de aarde naar mij schreeuwt. 11 Daarom: vervloekt ben jij! Ga weg van deze plek, waar de aarde haar mond heeft opengesperd om het bloed van je broer te ontvangen, het bloed dat jij vergoten hebt. 12 Ook al bewerk je het land, het zal je niets meer opbrengen. Dolend en dwalend zul je over de aarde gaan. 13 Kan zei tegen de HEER: Die straf is te zwaar. 14 U verjaagt mij nu van deze plek en ik mag u niet meer onder ogen komen, en als ik dan dolend en dwalend over de aarde moet gaan, kan iedereen die mij tegenkomt mij doden. 15 Maar de HEER beloofde hem: Als iemand jou doodt, zal dat zevenmaal aan hem worden gewroken. En hij merkte Kan met een teken, opdat niemand die hem tegenkwam hem zou doodslaan. 16 Toen ging Kan bij de HEER vandaan en hij vestigde zich in Nod, (4:16) Nod  Nod kan worden vertaald als dwaling.een land ten oosten van Eden. 
17 Kan had gemeenschap met zijn vrouw, en zij werd zwanger en bracht Henoch ter wereld. Kan was toen een stad aan het bouwen en hij noemde die Henoch, naar zijn zoon. 18 Henoch kreeg een zoon, Irad. Irad was de vader van Mechujal, Mechujal was de vader van Metusal en Metusal was de vader van Lamech. 19 Lamech nam twee vrouwen; de ene heette Ada, de andere Silla. 20 Ada bracht Jabal ter wereld; hij werd de stamvader van hen die in tenten leven en vee houden. 21 Zijn broer heette Jubal; hij werd de stamvader van allen die op de lier of de fluit spelen. 22 Ook Silla bracht een zoon ter wereld, Tubal-Kan; hij was smid en werd de stamvader van allen die brons en ijzer bewerken. De zuster van Tubal-Kan heette Nama. 23 Lamech zei tegen zijn vrouwen: 
Ada en Silla, hoor wat ik zeg! 
Vrouwen van Lamech, luister naar mij! 
Wie mij verwondt, die sla ik dood, 
zelfs wie mij maar een striem toebrengt. 
24 Kan wordt zevenmaal gewroken, 
Lamech zevenenzeventigmaal. 
25 Opnieuw had Adam gemeenschap met zijn vrouw, en zij bracht een zoon ter wereld. Ze noemde hem Set, want, zei ze, God heeft mij in de plaats van Abel, die door Kan is gedood, een ander kind gegeven. 26 Ook Set kreeg een zoon, die hij Enos noemde. In die tijd begon men de naam van de HEER aan te roepen. 
Van Adam tot Noach 
5 
1 Dit is de lijst van Adams nakomelingen. 
Toen God Adam schiep, de mens, maakte hij hem zo dat hij leek op God. 2 Mannelijk en vrouwelijk schiep hij de mensen. Hij zegende hen en noemde hen mens toen zij werden geschapen. 
3 Toen Adam 130 jaar was, verwekte hij een zoon die op hem leek, die zijn evenbeeld was. Hij noemde hem Set. 4 Na de geboorte van Set duurde Adams leven nog 800 jaar. Hij verwekte zonen en dochters. 5 In totaal leefde hij 930 jaar. Daarna stierf hij. 
6 Toen Set 105 jaar was, verwekte hij Enos. 7 Na de geboorte van Enos leefde Set nog 807 jaar. Hij verwekte zonen en dochters. 8 In totaal leefde hij 912 jaar. Daarna stierf hij. 
9 Toen Enos 90 jaar was, verwekte hij Kenan. 10 Na de geboorte van Kenan leefde Enos nog 815 jaar. Hij verwekte zonen en dochters. 11 In totaal leefde hij 905 jaar. Daarna stierf hij. 
12 Toen Kenan 70 jaar was, verwekte hij Mahalalel. 13 Na de geboorte van Mahalalel leefde Kenan nog 840 jaar. Hij verwekte zonen en dochters. 14 In totaal leefde hij 910 jaar. Daarna stierf hij. 
15 Toen Mahalalel 65 jaar was, verwekte hij Jered. 16 Na de geboorte van Jered leefde Mahalalel nog 830 jaar. Hij verwekte zonen en dochters. 17 In totaal leefde hij 895 jaar. Daarna stierf hij. 
18 Toen Jered 162 jaar was, verwekte hij Henoch. 19 Na de geboorte van Henoch leefde Jered nog 800 jaar. Hij verwekte zonen en dochters. 20 In totaal leefde hij 962 jaar. Daarna stierf hij. 
21 Toen Henoch 65 jaar was, verwekte hij Metuselach. 22 Na de geboorte van Metuselach leefde Henoch nog 300 jaar, in nauwe verbondenheid met God. Hij verwekte zonen en dochters. 23 In totaal leefde hij 365 jaar. 24 Henoch leefde in nauwe verbondenheid met God; aan zijn leven kwam een einde doordat God hem wegnam. 
25 Toen Metuselach 187 jaar was, verwekte hij Lamech. 26 Na de geboorte van Lamech leefde Metuselach nog 782 jaar. Hij verwekte zonen en dochters. 27 In totaal leefde hij 969 jaar. Daarna stierf hij. 
28 Toen Lamech 182 jaar was, verwekte hij een zoon 29 die hij Noach noemde. Deze zoon, zei hij, zal ons troost geven (5:29) Noach [...] troost geven  In het Hebreeuws is er een woordspel tussen de naam Noach en het werkwoord nicham, troost geven.voor het werken en zwoegen dat ons deel is omdat de HEER het akkerland heeft vervloekt. 30 Na de geboorte van Noach leefde Lamech nog 595 jaar. Hij verwekte zonen en dochters. 31 In totaal leefde hij 777 jaar. Daarna stierf hij. 
32 Toen Noach 500 jaar oud was, verwekte hij Sem, Cham en Jafet.

----------


## [email protected]

> Op de zevende dag had God zijn werk voltooid, op die dag rustte hij van het werk dat hij gedaan had. 3 God zegende de zevende dag en verklaarde die heilig, want op die dag rustte hij van heel zijn scheppingswerk.



Is dit de bijbelse versie?

----------


## ronald

Wanneer je iets vanuit de Tora wilt verklaren, moet je uitgaan van de oorspronkelijke tekst die in het Hebreeuws staat. Hebreeuws, en niet Aramees dat later is ontstaan. Een beetje raar om het ander van het ene te leren terwijl het andersom is. 

Er staat geen letter te veel en geen letter te weinig in de Tora. In Genesis 4:1-2. staat geschreven dat Adam en Chawa gemeenschap hadden en Kain kregen "...we-et Kain..." "et" duidt op een toevoeging en dat is zijn tweelingzus. In de Tora staat zij niet bij naam maar in de Midrashiem wel. De reden van zijn naam "Kain" staat ook vermeld "..ik heb een man "verworven = kaniti" net de Eeuwige." 2. Voorts baarde zij zijn broeder Hewel; Hewel werd een hoeder van kleinvee en Kain werd een landbouwer." Bij Hewel staat twee maal het woordje "et". Het leert dat met Hewel twee tweelingzussen werden geboren. Het woordje "Voorts = Wetosef", zij voegde bij (eerst bracht zij een tweeling, nu een drieling ter wereld. De reden waarom Hewel zo werd genoemd staat niet in de Tora vermeld. Hewel betekent in het Hebreeuws echter "verdampen", "ijdelheid".Kain begeerde de tweede zus van Hewel voor zichzelf met als reden dat hij de oudste was. Beiden trouwden dus hun eigen tweeling zuster(s). Hewel werd hoeder. Kain trok de wereld in voordat Adam tot inkeer kwam over zijn zonde, zo kleefde de onreinheid veroorzaakt door de slang aan zijn ziel. 
Shet, wat betekent "schenking". Gd "schonk" Adam en Chawa een ander kind in plaats van Hewel die door Kain was gedood." Gen. 4:25.


In de Zohar Hachadash, Shir Hashiriem, staat vermeld dat Gd 70 jaar van zijn oorspronkelijke 1000 jaar aan Koning David heeft gegeven. Zoals in de Tora staat werd Adam dus 930 jaar oud. Koning David werd 70 jaar oud.Voordat Adam tot leven kwam kreeg hij een visioen te zien waarin hij zijn nazaten zag. David was er een van en zag dat hij maar 3 uur zou leven. Adan pleitte bij Gd "Is dat zijn lot?" "Als zo heb Ik bepaald". "Hoelang leef ik?" vroeg Adam."1000 jaar." "Erkent U het concept van een gift aan een ander?" "Dat doe Ik.". "Laat mij 70 jaar van mijn leven aan David schenken.". Adam maakte een contract met Gd en de engel Matatron als getuigen. Op Rosh HaShana, Nieuwjaar, 27 september 2832 voor de Christelijke jaartelling stierf Adam op een leeftijd van 930 jaar. Hijzelf had de plaats Chewron uitgekozen als grafplaats. Een dubbele grafkelder bouwde hij daar. Gd zelf begroef hem daar. Later werd dit bekend als de plaats De grot van Machpela.
Koning David ..... hij werd 70 jaar oud.

Veel is overgeleverd in de Midrashiem, met name Midrash Raba.

----------


## lambolico

Ik begrijp hieruit dat Jakob zich heeft aangemeld? 

Cool runnings! 

Veel 'berbers' (Amazight) in de Maghreb zijn op zoek naar hun identiteit en ontdekken dat hun roots Joods of Christelijk zijn. Er is dus een enorme markt voor Torah- en Evangelie uitleggers ginder.

Ook zijn ze bezig hun schrift op te stellen, het lijkt of de geschiedenis zich herhaalt...

Veel volgelingen van Jezus zijn er over eens dat deze ontwikkelingen het gevolg zijn van n jaar lang bidden voor Marocco. 

Ik hanteerde de nieuwste nederlandse vertaling, welke altijd verbeterd kan...

http://www.biblija.net/biblija.cgi?lang=nl

Dat van die tweelingzussen was me tot nu toe ontgaan...plausibele uitleg
Kun je je bronnen vermelden?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door lambolico_ 
> *Ik begrijp hieruit dat Jakob zich heeft aangemeld? 
> 
> Cool runnings! 
> 
> Veel 'berbers' (Amazight) in de Maghreb zijn op zoek naar hun identiteit en ontdekken dat hun roots Joods of Christelijk zijn. Er is dus een enorme markt voor Torah- en Evangelie uitleggers ginder.
> 
> Ook zijn ze bezig hun schrift op te stellen, het lijkt of de geschiedenis zich herhaalt...
> 
> ...



Je bedoelt "de ware Jacob"? Raar. Zoals ik al schreef: "Wanneer je iets vanuit de Tora wilt verklaren, moet je uitgaan van de oorspronkelijke tekst die in het Hebreeuws staat. "

Als orthodox joods ga ik uit van de joodse bronnen, enwel deze die geschreven zijn in het Hebreeuws of Aramees. Geen vertalingen. Wanneer iemand met diezelfde bronnen aan komt, dan toets ik de inhoud aan die bronnen. Heel simpel. Allerelei "bijgedachten" moet je maar achterwege laten.

Als je geen Hebreeuw kent moeten wel meer dingen plausibel zijn, want in vertalingen wordt veel verkeerd vertaald en veel detail gaat verloren. Ik laat het je bij deze weten. De uitleg is geenszins plausibel, maar zoals ik schreef behoor je wel kennis van de Hebreeuwse taal te hebben om dat goed in waarde te kunnen uitdrukken. Wel is zker dat een vertaling of weglating zeker plausibel is.

Bronnen de diverse Midrashiem:
"Midrash Raba"
"Midrash Tanchoema"
"Mechilta"
"Midrash HaGadol" (meer bekend onder Jeminitische joden).
Ook is een aantal Midrashiem in het Engels vertaald. "The Midrash Raba" en een andere bekende is "The Midrash says" -rabbijn M.Weissman

Midrash is afgeleid van het Hebreeuwe werkwoord drasha: onderzoeken, uitleggen, verklaren. De Tora die exact in zijn weergave is heeft naast zich een "mondelinge leer" in zowel de meer wettische passages als de meer verhalende passages. Deze begeleiden de Tora al duizenden jaren. Na Noach is de traditie via Shem en Eber bij de aardsvaders terechtgekomen die daarnaast hun eigen profetieen kregen en de leer aanvulden. Bij het geven van de Tora is deze op schrift gesteld en de mondelinge gedeelte mondeling gehouden. In latere tijden, eveneens duizenden, zijn ook deze op schrift gesteld. In alle tijden waren de diverse Midrashiem, ook nu, populair.

----------


## lambolico

Jakob als in Isral als in een Joods mens.

Helaas heb ik nog niet zoveel Hebreeuws gedaan dus zal ik me met vertalingen moeten behelpen. 

welke midrasj hanteerde jij, je zult ze gelezen hebben?

ik ben overigens op de hoogte van het ontstaan der schriften...

----------

